# Tune Necessary for Water Meth?



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey All,

I'm currently running the folllowing and wanted to know if I needed a re-tune to add a water meth system:

- DSR 256 CAMs
- Garret T3/T04E (82 T3 Housing)
- ATP Intercooler
- C2 Stage II Tune
- Bosch 42# Green Top Injectors
- 9:1 compression with spacer
- Walboro Inline Fuel Pump
- 14lbs Boost

Lastly what do we feel max boost on this setup is with and without water meth?

TIA

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

-:VW:- said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm currently running the folllowing and wanted to know if I needed a re-tune to add a water meth system:
> 
> ...


Yes you'll need to re-tune for the extra fuel (meth, I've asked in other forums and Facebook group). I'm looking at doing water/meth but water only, car is direct injection so it's more of a preventive maintenance for carbon build up on the valves, plus the cooling affect the water has on intake temp. which will advance timing (not looking for huge power gains). As for the boost sorry no idea.


----------

